# My "hobby" Collection.



## litlsea (May 28, 2007)

Hello All!

Just a quick snapshot of most of what I grow. I am primarily a species grower on windowsills and light stands during the winter and move them outside or into the greenhouse from June til late September. I started more than 20 years ago when a friend of mine gave me a phal. You know what that started!

Paph's: bellatulum, concolor, insign, kolopakingii, lowii, philippineuse, rothschildianum. Some of the X's are P.E.Y., David Ott, St. Swithin.

Phrag's: lindleyanum, longifolium, pearcei, ecuadorense, richteri and some kovatchii arring next week. Some X's are inca gold, eric young, perseus, rosalie dixler, urgandiae. Also have a couple unknowns til they flower.

Also grow aerides, bulbophyllum, coelogne, cymbidium, dendrobium(finlayanum, loddgessi, primulinum),phals, renanthera's, triglottis, and a bunch of vanda's.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## cdub (May 28, 2007)

Wonderful group you have there. Where are you located? Sounds like someplace warm, no?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2007)

You do have a nice collection. It sounds like you have growing conditions similar to mine, except I don't have a greenhouse.


----------



## Marco (May 28, 2007)

great collection you have there


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2007)

You have some good stuff. What Bulbos do you have?


----------



## Ron-NY (May 28, 2007)

nice collection!!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

litlsea said:


> Phrag's: Also have a couple unknowns til they flower.


Good luck w/ that!


----------



## litlsea (Jun 1, 2007)

*Collection comments!*

Hi All!

Thanks for the comments on my "hobby" collection. I'm up west of Edmonton Alberta Canada. Not what I'd call warm "Cdub" but your right that a lot of my collection is what would be classed as warm to hot growing like the renanthera's. Climate is probably similar to Michigan "Slipperfan" except its a bit colder here in the winter(like -40) and the winters are longer. Was down in Indiana last year near Napanee/Goshen and I found the humidity is a lot higher there than here especially around Chicago. I only have a few Bulb's "Rick", Elizabeth Ann (Because I like the flower sprays" and frostii which is a minature and one that is unknown. Your right "NYEric" it is tough to tell from the flowers but I know who I got them from and I'm sure that their bessae X's. They are compact for phrags but once they flower I'll post pictures and we can all venture a guess. Take care!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2007)

OK, another contest. Thanx for the info and let's see some photos.


----------

